# anyone up for a London cafe crawl next week?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Got some time off next week, planning going to London, wouldn't mind meeting up with people and visiting some of the newer places in London.

I'm quite flexible, although would probably prefer Mon - Tue, time doesn't really matter (as long as it's not before 8.00am).

Cheers,

T.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

depending on where the crawl takes place, i might be able to pop out and meet up for one on tuesday but monday is out of the question for me


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd be up for this









Are there any specific places you'd like to visit?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Just realised I've put 'brawl' in the thread









I haven't even looked at places yet, I'd like to try a few with brewed coffee, that's for sure.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...only reason I signed up


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Go and visit Brick Lane Coffee of you can. They are just mental!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Lets have a brawl then

What's special about BLC?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dsc said:


> Lets have a brawl then
> 
> What's special about BLC?


Changed to crawl....


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Here comes boots and spoils the fun...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Who's Boots...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd have been up for this - but I'll be on my hols









Maybe next time


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe.









Depends when and what the temperature will be like. I'm not good when it's hot. I get really grumpy. Which compared to my normal level of grumpiness is astonishing.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I doubt I'll bother if it's 30degC, can't operate in conditions like this, especially drinking hot liquids!









I'm grumpy on a daily basis, so no worries there


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

You are all old grumpy sods. We don't get a lot of sun and so should enjoy it while its here


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dsc said:


> Lets have a brawl then
> 
> What's special about BLC?


You said brawl...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pfahh big Jessies this isn't hot weather, besides you could always have iced coffee or coldbrew.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

So are we all wimping out due to it being too hot for hot drinks? I have no idea yet whether I'll have work early next week but if not I'd be up for it in theory.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I did suggest iced coffee or coldbrew, decent coffee is perfectly nice whilst sat in the shade around 40 degrees, gets a bit much at 45+ though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There's always Costa Coffee cooler. ...


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm still up for it, although if it's 30degC I will probably just hide inside in a nice cafe either doing cold brew, or sipping on a standard brewed cup for a long time.

Heard Starbucks does a very nice mocalocalichochino with extra cream on top, perfect for those summer days!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

A friend has just informed me that cafe Nero also do some kind of phantasmagorical frappaflappacrappaccino which may or may not contain thickening agents but that is apparently just the job on a hot day.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah nothing like a big ol' 750ml frappaflapa on a summer day


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

It's meant to be pretty cool tomorrow.. Well.. 23°C


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

[deleted]

Wow... Double post after nearly an hour....


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah that would do well, I'll let you know which day as I've got couriers coming to collect stuff...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread. Don't know what my work situation is this week but if you gents are meeting up with the intention of seeking out good coffee in London I'd like to tag along if I can. Haven't really got any suggestions as to where we could go though, I'm not that clued up on London coffee scene. I do know Coffee Plant in Portobello road though. Cafe atmosphere is somewhat lacking but they make a decent coffee and in the shop they sell all manner of freshly roasted beans from their roastery (in Acton). Last time I was there they had about 16 different roasts/blends including some cool looking Monsooned Malabar.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

PS I just thought: how would we recognise each other? Funny handshake? VST basket in the buttonhole? LOL!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry Gents but I will probably need to pass on this one as I'm sick again

Thursday is still an option, I shall let you know tomorrows.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be in London this Saturday, will have around 1.5-2hrs to kill whilst my other half meets up with some friends. Anyone fancies a brewed session?

T.


----------

